

Microsoft linked to BP oil spill - nirai
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1724792/microsoft-deep-water-oil-spill

======
nkassis
To be fair, it could have been something like bad ram causing the freeze up
and crash. Microsoft can't be responsible if the hardware isn't maintained.
It's all speculation.

------
getonit
Have these clowns never heard of redundancy? Did these clowns not think to
fix/replace a system that had, quote, "been seizing up for weeks"? or stop
anything risky until it was sorted?

------
konad
Slightly unfair to Microsoft. Anyone who relies on Windows for anything
important wants firing and banning from being involved in data acquisition
ever again. It even tells you in the EULA.

~~~
pasbesoin
It's been years since I've looked at the EULA this closely (I know...), but
IIRC the EULA specifically cautions against if it does not outright preclude
using standard Windows in such a critical, hazardous application. This may be
one one the sections that is WRITTEN IN ALL CAPITALS.

